# Misunderstanding



## mikasa_90

_I'm reading a  good topic about misunderstandin in Russian.

Can you tell me the same in Romanian?

Grazie.

_
_ I'm Sorry! (when you don't hear a word) 
Sorry (for a mistake) 
That's All Right! 
I Don't Understand! 
Say It Again Please! 
Can You Speak Slowly? 
I Don't Know! 
What's That Called In Russian? 
Can You Hear Me? 
What Happened? 
I Have No Idea! 
Don't Worry! 
No Problem! 
My Russian is Rusty. (need more practice) 
Write It Down Please! 
_


----------



## Kraus

mikasa_90 said:


> _I'm reading a good topic about misunderstandin in Russian._
> 
> _Can you tell me the same in Romanian?_
> 
> _Grazie._
> 
> 
> _I'm Sorry! (when you don't hear a word) _
> _Sorry (for a mistake) -_ Scuză, scuzaţi
> _That's All Right! -_ Totul bine!
> _I Don't Understand! _- Nu înţeleg!
> _Say It Again Please! - _Repetaţi, vă rog!
> _Can You Speak Slowly? - _Puteţi vorbi mai rar?
> _I Don't Know! _- Nu ştiu!
> _What's That Called In Russian? _- Cum se zice în ruseşte?
> _Can You Hear Me? _
> _What Happened? -_ Ce s-a întîmplat?
> _I Have No Idea! -_ Habar n-am!
> _Don't Worry! -_ Nu vă preocupaţi!
> _No Problem! -_ Nu sunt probleme!
> _My Russian is Rusty. (need more practice) _
> _Write It Down Please! -_ Scrieţi, vă rog!


Aspettiamo che i madrelingua correggano e completino...


----------



## (Infant)ry

If I may add:

Can you hear me - Poţi mă auzi
My Russian is rusty - Limba rusă  mea este (e) ruginită
I am sorry -Îmi pare rău


----------



## OldAvatar

_Sorry (for a mistake) -_ Scuz*e*, scuzaţi!
_That's All Right! -_ Totul *e* bine! (Actually, the most used expression is _Totul e în regulă_!
_Can You Hear Me? -* Mă auzi? *_(informal)_*; Mă auziţi? *_(formal or plural)
_Don't Worry! -_ Nu vă preocupaţi! – That's more of an Italian resembling, the most used expression are [informal] _*Nu-ţi face griji!*_ or _*Nu-ţi face probleme!*_
_No Problem! -_ _*Nicio problemă!*_


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## pro_niger

mikasa_90 said:


> _I'm Sorry! (when you don't hear a word) _*Poftim? -*the more often used;
> _My Russian is Rusty. (need more practice) *Rusa (Româna) mea e cam ruginită - but, as far as I am concerned it is a bit awkward. I'd go for: Nu vorbesc prea bine ruseşte (româneşte).*_


----------



## (Infant)ry

I completely agree with pro-niger, he is a native speaker after all. Just correct if I am wrong, but isn`t poftim more of a pardon or excuse me in translation.


----------



## pro_niger

No, *poftim *is more like "here you have it" but not in this case in which it means "Escuse me?, Pardon me?, I`m sorry, (I haven`t heard what you said!)"


----------



## (Infant)ry

Yeah, you are right, it does mean here you are at first.


----------

